# Windows 10 tip: Secret shortcuts to your favorite settings



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Are you tired of clicking through categories to find a specific Windows 10 setting? If you know the right command line options, you can create shortcuts that take you to specific pages with a single click.


Here


----------

